# Fishing Near Gibson Island



## chuckingstuff (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey folks,

Was out by Gibson Island yesterday. Didn't expect to catch fish during the daytime but during the incoming tide there was some pretty good croaker action. Left with a baker's dozen of nice ones. Also hooked a couple of rays and a handful of perch. No blues or spot in sight. 

I know later in the season Ft. Smallwood has blues but I was wondering if yesterday was just a fluke.

Anyone have word to the wise on when things heat up for the patapsco river?

-c


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

Speaking of Gibson Island how big is it and is there anyplace to fish, crab, boat ramp etc?

Always see the sign on Rt. 100 when going to and from SPSP and was wondering.

Thanks


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

the pat river has been hot for atleat 2 months. they are catching croakers, perch, and stripers clear up to the Inner Harbor.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Gibson Island is off limits unless you live there.





8(---)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Most of the houses are old family estates. There's very little new money there. Used to do some work there when I had my contracting business. If you name isn't at the gate you don't get in.

Catman.


----------



## MAUI SON (Jun 22, 2003)

The last time I was at Ft. Smallwood, some friends and I caught schoolie stripers from the pier, and yellow perch on the far right side of the "beach". Not on the "beach" itself, but on down the right side of it on the bank there. This was last July, mid-month. Saw one blue taken from the very end of the pier and another guy brought in a big ray. 


The stripers were attacking the chicken legs we were using to hand line crabs. So, we baited up with chicken chunks and had some fun. Didnt catch any keepers. But it was more fun than the poor crab action.

Having said all that, a buddy of mine at work told me that he went down there to see what was biting about three weeks ago. He claims that the pier is in such bad shape, that he didnt feel safe on it and left. Can anyone confirm this? Is it really that bad?


----------

